# Too late to incubate?



## Gd4sumthn (Jan 3, 2014)

My thirteen year old girl has always been a bit different and we pulled her out of public school because she just didn't seem to fit in. She spends all of her time with our dogs and chickens. She received a Dominique rooster for her birthday a couple years ago and raised him from two days old. Three weeks ago something got into the coop and severely injured a hen and we found the rooster dead outside in the run with his head pulled almost off. My daughter was devastated and I tried telling her that he did his job and gave his life to save his girls, but she quickly gathered up three eggs and threw them in an incubator. Hoping to get a new Roo, she turned them, checked temps, kept moisture in and waited but it has been 23 days and I candled the eggs...I don't think there is anything in them 
I have two more eggs from when he was alive...are they still viable, or is it too late?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

It's probably too late. I'm really sorry. If they aren't hatched at day 23. Three week old fertile eggs (if haven't been incubated) are a very long shot.

You may have to get another rooster and she can raise it. But those eggs sound like it was a long shot to begin with.

It could be the same breed or a different one depending on her. I'd let her pick it out.

Maybe getting day old chicks sense you already been through the incubating. I don't think you can hide this one and do a swap of the eggs.


----------

